
Show HN: Introducing MessageUs - messageus
https://www.message.us/
======
Arcsech
I just got a spinner over a purple background until I disabled uBlock on
Firefox. Not a great first impression.

Anyway, this looks like a concierge-type service - you install the app and use
it as a single point of contact chat interface for multiple businesses. But
I'm not sure if, when you use the app, you talk to someone from MessageUs, or
from the company you're trying to contact. It could be a bit clearer about
what it actually is and does.

------
gldev
it's not available in my country and there's no "about" in the landing, what
is this?

~~~
Jaruzel
Was about to say the same:

"MessageUs is not yet available in your country. Input your phone number and
we’ll let you know once it’s ready."

So I am none the wiser. Was genuinely curious as well.

